# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Kanker: voeding tegen borstkanker

## FRANCOIS580

*Nederland en België zijn de Europese koplopers op het vlak van borstkanker bij vrouwen. Borstkanker is een van de meest voorkomende én agressiefste kankers bij vrouwen. Zowel de diagnose als de behandeling evolueerden de laatste jaren, maar toch loopt het nog dikwijls verkeerd af. Voorkomen is zeker in dit geval veel beter dan genezen, maar is borstkanker wel te voorkomen? Zo wordt kanker meestal geasocieerd met voeding. Helpt een aangepaste voeding écht tegen borstkanker?* 


Krijg je vroeg of laat met borstkanker te maken, dan wordt je te pas en te onpas geconfronteerd met de invloed van voeding op deze door alle vrouwen zo gevreesde ziekte. Wetenschappers zijn er alvast van overtuigd dat een aangepaste voeding met veel groenten en fruit en volkorenproducten een positieve invloed kan hebben op het ontstaan en de verdere ontwikkeling van borstkanker. Dat kan helpen, maar verwacht er geen wonderen van . Tovermiddelen tegen borstkanker bestaan niet. Van abrikozen, brocolli en plantaardige oliën is wél bewezen dat ze barsten van allerlei bestanddelen die een positieve invloed hebben op borstkanker. Ze zijn een bron van vitaminen, mineralen en vooral van antioxydanten die je lichaam beschermen tegen de vrije radicalen. Deze dringen je lichaam binnen en maken je ziek. Deze vrije radicalen versnellen je verouderingsproces en liggen mee aan de basis van borstkanker. Voedingsdeskundigen zijn rotsvast overtuigd van de efficiëntie van deze voedingsstoffen, maar er zijn gelukkig nog voedingsstoffen die je mogelijk beschermen tegen borstkanker. Voeding tegen borstkanker is één middel in de strijd, maar voldoende lichaamsbeweging is dat even zeer.

*Afwisselen met kleur* 

Voedingsdeskundigen geven de raad zoveel mogelijk af te wisselen met de kleur van groenten en fruit. Iedere kleur heeft immers zijn specifieke bioactieve stoffen tegen kanker. Hoe meer variatie in kleur, hoe groter hun beschermend effect.Belangrijk is ook dat de combinatie van groenten en fruit hun gezonde werking nog versterkt. Variëren is erg belangrijk. Het is weinig zinvol dagelijks die groenten en fruitsoorten te eten die je tegen borstkanker beschermen.

Dagelijks brocolli eten heeft een veel kleiner effect dan af te wisselen met andere groenten. Hoe meer je groenten en fruit je combineert, hoe meer gezonde bestanddelen je binnen krijgt.



*Bio voor minder pesticiden* .../...

*Lees verder:*

http://www.hoe-waar.be/kanker-voeding-tegen-borstkanker

----------


## Wendy

Gisteravond toevallig brocoli gegeten. Ik voel altijd wel in mijn lichaam dat het iets gezonds aan het verwerken is. Ik eet gevarieerd, maar vooral bij brocoli krijg ik een kwikkend gevoel. Nu maar hopen dat het werkt tegen borstkanker.

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Blijkbaar wel Wendy en daar moeten we in geloven en ons aan vast klampen. Hoop alvast met jou en iedereen mee...

Groetjes,

Francois

----------

